# Where to buy MEATY beef ribs in So Cal?



## flyhigh123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where can i find Meaty beef ribs, or meaty short rib with bone in so cal? All the beef ribs i find around me have very little meat....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2014)

Go to your butcher at your favorite market or grocery store and tell them
You want "untrimmed" beef ribs. They come cryo packed two sides to a pack. I usually by the whole pack and use what I want and freeze the rest. All of the grocery stores in my area still trim all their meat and this is how it comes. Usually a better price than trimmed too.


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Costco has some AWESOME boneless short ribs that I have smoked in the past.  I am not a beef rib fan so don't know where you would go other than a butcher!!

Scott


----------



## frizzlefry (Aug 28, 2014)

A couple of the better meat shops are Hottinger's Family Meats and Tip Top Meats.  You can google either.  I don't know if they specifically carry beef ribs.  Other than that Sailor's and Padron's suggestions!


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Frizzlefry said:


> A couple of the better meat shops are Hottinger's Family Meats and Tip Top Meats.  You can google either.  I don't know if they specifically carry beef ribs.  Other than that Sailor's and Padron's suggestions!


Tip Top meats is a great suggestion!!!

Scott


----------



## bwarbiany (Aug 28, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Costco has some AWESOME boneless short ribs that I have smoked in the past.  I am not a beef rib fan so don't know where you would go other than a butcher!!


I'm not sure Costco's "boneless short ribs" are actually short ribs... I discussed at length here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152014/boneless-short-ribs-including-qview#post_1087917

Since that post, I've done bone-in short ribs from Whole Foods several times in my sous vide, and I can say that the consistency and marbling of the meat on the actual short ribs in NO way seemed to be the same cut of meat as what I got from Costco in a "boneless short ribs" package.


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

bwarbiany said:


> I'm not sure Costco's "boneless short ribs" are actually short ribs... I discussed at length here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152014/boneless-short-ribs-including-qview#post_1087917
> 
> Since that post, I've done bone-in short ribs from Whole Foods several times in my sous vide, and I can say that the consistency and marbling of the meat on the actual short ribs in NO way seemed to be the same cut of meat as what I got from Costco in a "boneless short ribs" package.


Well not sure exactly what they are but I will say they are a very good cut of meat and take smoke well.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure where in So Cal you are, I myself am in Long Beach. Just went here for the first time after hearing about them months ago.

Meat is expensive, but well worth it. Got my Kobe Style Tri Tip for $19.89 /lb, but it is beautiful. They're always handing out free samples and let you take as many as you want. This weekend was sweet, and spicy sausage links. and I almost bought a few they were so good. lol

They only use cash, but there's an atm inside, and they're also nice enough to remind you that Rite Aid next door does free cash back. Get all the free potatoes you want with each order too (within reason I'd assume lol) Range from tiny taters to big 1 pounders.

www.yelp.com/biz/beef-palace-butcher-shop-huntington-beach

"Beef Palace" Butcher Shop

These guys know their meats, and saw the ribs next to some babyback I got, and the beef are very meaty.


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 10, 2014)

We buy our better beef cuts from Ramey's Meat market in Brawley, CA.  They only sell Brandt Beef products  (www.brandtbeef.com) also in Brawley. Ramey's phone is (760) 344-4420.  Tell them what you want,  i.e., prime rib, choice steaks, etc and they package it in dry ice and FedEx overnight to you.  It's a little more expensive primarily due to added shipping cost - but you will love the quality.  You can at least ask Ramey if they have the kind of cuts you are looking for.
Dennis


----------



## thom emery (Dec 4, 2017)

Great Brisket from Rameys and the best Carne ever


----------

